# So.. I got new horses...



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

END


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

It's great that you were able to buy him! I think that with some more fat and muscling he's going to be quite the looker .


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you  Anrz, i totally agree, i think he might be a QH X TB ? 
i still need a name for him though, maybe Indigo ?


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

He is so cute and will be quite the looker when he gets some weight on him. I think Indigo suits him well!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you !  
i cant believe some of the horses that were there, they were so gorgous.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like him! His face looks like he has a lot of character.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

He is beautiful! Well done


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! I think you have yourself a diamond in the rough!!

I have to say though, I nearly had a heart attack when I saw how he's tied... he could easily put a leg over the rope or spook and pull back - when they're tied that low, they can break their necks. I don't want your absolutely darling new horse to get hurt! 

Good luck! I'd love to see updates in a few weeks with some weight on.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I have to say though, I nearly had a heart attack when I saw how he's tied... he could easily put a leg over the rope or spook and pull back - when they're tied that low, they can break their necks. I don't want your absolutely darling new horse to get hurt!



i know, my farrier tied him up again, i had him tied up higher, but he wanted his lead rope back, and i asked him dont you think that he has abit too much rope ? and he said... oh noo nooo and so i just was like well ... alright than.
im hoping he will gain lot more wieght  just going to take some time.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats sweetie! I think he's gonna look wonderful when he's gotten some weight on him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, gotcha! I just freak right out when horses are tied improperly.. I've seen firsthand what happens... not pretty, not something I'd wish on anyone's horse - sorry if I seemed hostile! Completely not my intent, just want your gorgeous new boy as safe as possible!!
I demand (haha) update pictures in a month, I bet he'll have changed a lot in even that amount of time.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Congrats! He's gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is gonna be a beauty. 14 or 15 is not old at all and you should be able to use him for at least another 10 years. I agree with you, he looks like an appendix to me. From what I can tell from his confo, he looks very well put together; his shoulder and croup are a good length and nice angle, his legs seem straight, and his neck ties in low. His knees and hocks also look to be pretty low set, he should be a very flowy mover.

The filly is adorable too though she looks a little evil in the pix LOL .


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, he is so handsome and looks like an absolute sweetheart. I'm glad you were able to save him. Please keep us updated on his improvement.

The filly is also quite adorable!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone ! 
I definitally will update on photos for you all  
And lol this is where i can say, " i know how to pick them !  " 
Im hoping when the vet comes to see him, when we need the other horses to see a vet than what he will say about his age. 
we are going to deworm them all and give the new ones their vaccs etc. 
The Filly well her name is Sunfire and she is practically the boss ! the colts are afraid of her lol ! 

Dont worry JustDressageIt, i know what you mean im exactly the same way lol, about when it comes to animals,


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow!!! that is an awsome buy for $90. He is so handsome and when he gets some heft to him, he is going to be even more gorgeous. I agree with you i think he is QH/TB cross, he has QH looks and TB looks. You are so lucky. What a handsome guy. I cant believe someone just dumped him off at a sale, what the H!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I know right  i never even got to get more information on him! never saw the owners around him once, i was watching his stall like a hawk, and i saw NOONE go there, but i stayed around him and he would come up to me and was just adorable. <3 
And if he is broke, well its a bonus !


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i bet he probably is. It would suprise me if he wasnt. Hec, i need to come up to canada for the sale lol. And that filly is massive!!!! it doesnt suprise me that the colts are afraid of her lol, shes huge for 6 months old.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he most likely is  
im hoping he is !
it would be pretty cool if you came, but i dont know if i can handle going there again, ill come home with a huge draft next time ! 
i actually have photos of him inside his pen and with a horse the kill buyers bought.. hold on ill post them. 

( i took them because i didnt think i was going to get him and wasnt going to see him ever again, )


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay here are the cell phone photos i took ! 


















(this photo he is on the left, the one with the head turned)


























the only thing i noticed is that he will open his mouth and grab a railing and pull back, any idea why he is doing this ?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You bought a cribber, it seems.  That may be helping his skinniness. He'll probably need to be checked for ulcers, and you'll need a cribbing device & supplement of your choice to minimize colic chance.

There's a cribber at my barn.. they look almost identical(down to the skin and bones), only Russel has way more flea biting and is shorter!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you, What supplement would you recommend, i wouldnt want him to get colic, ill have to start reading about cribbing, ive heard about it and saw the devices at my tack shop i believe.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

He's cute! You should have got the other white horse next to him for me! That one's got such a cute face!

I have a good amount of auctions I'm planning on going too. I've never been to one before, but know alot about them. It's gonna be hard...knowing where a good amount are going off to. But, I plan to come home with at least one new addition. Penny Pony needs a friend her size, lol. The big Drafts don't like to play with her. Hehe.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

We mix some Quitt into Russel's food.. he gets senior feed 2x a day, and gets Quitt with at least one meal. I can't remember if it's one or both. It's designed to give back nutrients, because most horses crib due to nutritional issues. 

Russel's crib strap is the type with the metal. He ignored the 'miracle collar' or whatever it's called. He wears it in the pasture, and a feed bag in the stall to help out his neck.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you, could i have a link to the Crib Strap kind of have for him ?  

Since i dont know my new horses age yet, i wont have him in Senior feed yet, but i will definitally fix him up for the nutritional needs, as you can see whoever had him last did neglect him and the nutritional lack is more than obvious. 
he has a salt block and hay and grass to eat, we surrounded his pen with electrical fencing, even where there is wood so he wont go to it and he knows it is there and wont touch it so its a good thing. 
he has oats and Horse power and we also give them Biotime for the hooves and coat.. ill look at Quitt to see what i think of it but ill probably add it to his diet


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Mal, Thats good ! I know its so hard  
Im sure you will find an excellent addition for Penny Pony !


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Russel is 13, he gets Triple Crown senior feed... they all get it, unless they are overweight. It's just a good feed with lots of nutrients. 

This is the type we have for Russel: 
Hinged Cribbing Strap - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

to me he looks older than 14-15 but any horse can look aged from being that thin.

Remember a few things
1. increase his feed slowly, dont give alot at once, he could get sick
2. dont get him on green grass, yet
3. talk to you vet, about side effects/ secondary effects of horses that are severly underweight. 
4. ALWAYS quarentine horses for at least 60-90 days, if they are from auctions. ie not in conjoining pastures... talk to your vet about this. you dont want you other horses to get anything from them. if you havent done this already, there is no point they are already exposed. 
5. try to get a fecal count of his worms/ what kinds, so you can worm as needed (with the right product) if he has an infestation, and not just guess. chances are hes got worms if hes was neglected. (Some horses might look that skinney and still be fed well if they have underlying conditions like ulcers and such that go untreated/diagnosed.)

Talk to your vet about blanketing him, I would never leave a horse unblanketed that is that thin, unless you lived in a warm area, which of course canada isnt.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

AWWWWW, HUGE KUDOS TO YOU! Heh heh heh, this could be dangerous, I wasn't even aware we had equine auctions in Grunthal. I knew we MUST have some, but I never managed to find any for some reason.

I definately agree, he looks very Thoroughbredy to me but with quite a bit more substance, so I could easily see him being Appendix. I definately don't think he's just a big QH, he screams Thoroughbred to me.

And I'd pretty much guarantee he's broke, if he's that much older and well behaved and a gelding, chances are pretty slim someone's just been hanging onto him as a pasture pet for the last 15 years and suddenly shipping him off to auction.

Best of luck with him, maybe I'll get to meet him someday! :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a few words about cribbing as well: if he's compulsive, not much will stop him, but if he's just a light cribber, something like a paprika spray might be enough to deter him. If that doesn't work, go for the collar, but be aware of what he's turned out in - you don't want him itching himself on a branch and getting the collar stuck and panicking. 
Get his teeth checked. If he's been a cribber for a while, his top teeth have likely been worn down more than his other teeth, and could be really hindering how much and how well he can eat - especially when grazing. (Think of you having to rip into a corn on the cob or even a piece of meat without having much for front teeth yourself.) With a good dental program (equine dentist, not a vet unless they have specialized training) this can be managed quite easily.
Finally, a horse that cribs may have stomach ulcers, which are very painful. I would talk to your vet about getting some tests run to determine the proper course of action.
Congrats again on your new horse, you are a saint for taking him in  If you ever need any help, please post away and we will do our best. Veterinarians and rescue groups have a wealth of knowledge, and a phone call won't cost anything but your time. 
PS - I may have missed it... does he have a name?


I just want to show you something... when I got my gelding, one would have guessed him at 15-20 years old - he's a sabino chestnut with a lot of grey. He was ribby and ugly... anyways, he's not in his late teens, he was 7 in these pictures:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Cut/Sept20001.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Cut/Sept20003.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Cut/Sept20012.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Cut/Sept20015.jpg
Here's what he turned out to be:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0505.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050411.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050442.jpg

If I do say so myself, I think that you have a diamond in the rough there!!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I do agree that you may have a diamond in the rough  We got one for my little brother like that. We had started finding underwight horses that looked trainable and working with them, putting weight on them, and selling them to someone who fit them. We found him and thought he was an appendix, but he's a 6 y/o TB!!! At first we thought he was going to be a hot guy with some potential for endurance or hunter, but he's LAZY  funny for such a young TB. And he's dead broke except for being terrified of the chute closing on him. I REALLY think you may have a diamond in the rough. He sounds a lot like my little brother's and we'll NEVER let go of him


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he looks like such a sweetheart. good luck with him and keep us posted!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww the poor animal. Glad to know he ended up in good hands. Hopefully he is what you are hoping he will be and didn't get yourself a horse with behavior or other issues that will be coming up later.

Once he's conditioned and is fed properly, he should turn out to be a really good looking boy.

Congrats on your new mount


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone so much  
Yes i will eventually get a vet to look at him, he is in a seperate pasture with no other horses, but kind of in the middle, we really werent expecting on bringing home a horse and just fixed something up right away, 
i will definitally look into getting a blanket for him too, i realized since he is so skinny he will probably need it. 

JustDressageIt, he looks great ! It gives me alot of hope  
I decided to name him Indigo, It just seemed to suit him so well, 

SmoothTrails: How did you find out he was a TB ?  

I hope the vet can tell me what age he is when we can get one out here, and he isnt as old as he seems, although he has some grey to him, but i bet that isnt because he is old, the Meat Buyers Called him a 'grey, tall, skinny gelding' 


Thank you everyone again


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Did you happen to look and see if he has a lip tattoo? I'm not sure if that's standard procedure at auctions and they'd tell you or if nobody bothered to look? If he's older, sometimes it can be quite faded.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

he's going to be lovely, and those eyes are so kind, cant wait to see what he looks like in a few months time


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Did you happen to look and see if he has a lip tattoo? I'm not sure if that's standard procedure at auctions and they'd tell you or if nobody bothered to look? If he's older, sometimes it can be quite faded.



Ill take a look today, noone bothered to look and when we tryed to look in his mouth to see his age, he woulnt let us, but today ill take a look, and ill take a video of his mouth too for all of you to see ?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Also today, the owner of twister offered to buy him for $100 to knock down the price of twister $100 but i flat out refused, he is here and he is going to live the rest of his life with me no matter what!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo suits him! 

Anyways, about cribbing. We have a cribber (Storm). Although, it turned from a habit, to an addiction. His weight loss was based along the lines of this addiction. 

Storm was about 750 pounds (about 300 underweight) - and we kepy loading him up on senior grain. Now, at the time, he had not had his teeth done, we did not he was a cribber, and we thought he was 15. 

We had a vet check him, turns out he has ulcers, bad teeth, severely underweight (which we knew) and he is actually 23. 

He is now 900 pounds+ with 4 cups on Triple Crown Senior feed (twice daily), with veggie oil, and will be getting a blanket. 

I hope that helps some how, your newbie is very beautiful.


----------



## Reidboy (Sep 4, 2009)

aww it is cute!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh! happy endings! I love them! He looks like the sweetest guy  I'm glad you were able to get him!

~AL615


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

TwisterRush: I'm almost 100% sure he is, and I'll show you a couple pictures of him, and one of a registered TB I saw for sale somewhere else after we already had him. These are what convinced me he is, althought he doesn't have a tattoo.

Yogi is my brother's horse. He has gained a good bit of weight in the second picture.

The last one is Brian's Hat Trick, if Yogi was not in my pasture with a much shorter tail at the time I would have thought they were the same horse.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh wow. He is going to be stunning when he fills out.

Bless you and your dad for saving these two beautiful horses.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone ! 
well he really doesnt look that old  But i got some videos and more photos of them coming your way RIGHT away


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

More Pictures >
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/more-indigo-sunfire-photos-heavy-39479/#post446456


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh he's so handsome!! I love his eyes...so kind and soft. Keep posting pictures of his progress! I'll be following


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is another video, me trying to show everyone his teeth lol ! i can always take a retake, he wasnt very cooperative, he was wiggling his mouth lol ! 
ignore when i stumbled on my words XD 
Horse Photos :: IndigoandSunfire024.flv video by SweetHeartMincyy - Photobucket


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

hey there for the teeth video i think we need to see a little more  the sides of his teeth, the cups on the grinding part of his front teeth, and the front os his teeth themselves. 

I found this helpful in aging Yogi. The vet confirmed that he is ~ 6 y/o. (which was my guess from this page) good luck 

http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/ag_equine_2007-06pr.pdf


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I have a photo of his teeth close up on the new photo page, tell me if that helps at all ? 

Hold on.. here you are !


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

After seeing that picture it reminded me, if he's a cribber, you're not going to be able to get anywhere near an accurate age by his teeth  Sorry, he will probably be younger than his teeth age him at though. You can still look at the galvayne's groove, but the length of his teeth and wear will be very different due to cribbing.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Awe okay well thank you, hopefully if i can get him to stop cribbing, than we can tell accuratly how old he is ! 
im going to get him a cribbing collar and some supplements, i want to try the miracle cribbing collar as its coming to winter soon and i dont want metal on him, since out winters get very very cold. 
I put some more hay in his pen and he seems to eat that and doesnt crib as much and im so happy because he has focused his attention to the hay much much more ! 
Its 2nd cut


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

that's good  watch him for cribbing on both trees and fences...My dad's old horse became a bad enough cribber that he would even go for the metal round roll feeder  We couldn't get him to stop because with our horses they would rip the collar off, but he went to a lesson program where they could deal with it better.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Right now he has a temporary thing and doesnt have any trees in his encloser, so he only goes for the fencing and fence posts. 
I dont think he is to much of a bad cribber and it can be fixed, but he will have a forever home with me no matter what


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ Right now he has a temporary thing and doesnt have any trees in his encloser, so he only goes for the fencing and fence posts.
> I dont think he is to much of a bad cribber and it can be fixed, but he will have a forever home with me no matter what


That's good to hear  I'm glad he has such a dedicated owner.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you ^_^

i just finished feeding everyone some of there grain etc, 
And boy does he like it, he stands by the fence and just makes these low deep whinnys haha its so cute.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Just remember that no horse will ever stop cribbing. He'll need his collar constantly. Russel's got loose one day.. he figured it out, cribbed all night, and we had to get the vet out at 6am because he was colicking.

Russel cribbed right through the 'miracle collar,' but a boarder's horse was fine with it. Some horses really know how to do it, if they get determined enough. I'd also recommend getting pasture toys.. and toys for when he is stalled. That'll make him less likely to crib over short periods.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

He isnt Stalled, he is in a pasture 24/7 
i dont board my horses, they live at my house. 

Thank you, im hoping if we get the 'miracle collar' it will work, at least for the winter. 

I will look at getting him some pasture toys, but i am hoping we can work through this cribbing and im determined he will eventually stop.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Even if he does stop cribbing for some reason or another his teeth will never be a good read on his age because of the cribbing he has done. They will not miraculously be better if he stops cribbing tomorrow.

It is too late now but next time you bring a horse home from the auction please make sure that the new horse can not touch noses over the fence with the existing horses. Having him in a separate paddock is doing no good if he can easily touch the other horses over the fence. Auction horses are exposed to lots of easily communicable things.

When do you think the vet will be out?

What are you feeding him? Does he get hay? What kind of grain? 

He is a cutie..... Hopefully he will quickly gain some weight.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

The vet will be out when i can get him out, not sure when. 

Im feeding him Biotine, and Oats /W Corn, and Horse Power, But since reading im thinking of switching him over to something else, with very small amounts of oats a day with the horse power. 
Hes getting Ulcer Preventative's soon for the cribbing. 
He Gets Hay Alot, and eats alot of the grass. 

And okay thank you, i couldnt really prevent it at the time as i HONESTLY wasnt expecting on bringing a horse home and just fixed something up for him very quickly, soon he will have a paddock seperate from my other horses.


I Seriously believe that at the auction they said he was 12 years old, for until than that is what i will believe his age is to be, its rather hard to believe how old accuretly since he is so skinny.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I also Feed him Small Amounts of the grain and biotine and horse power two times aday.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG look at those cute eyes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will let you know that I have known a couple of mild cribbers that were fixed with proper feed and a busy schedule. Many times, horses begin cribbing out of either boredom or pain and if you can catch the cause before it becomes an addiction, it is much easier to deal with.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ thank you !
it could be from boredom, but there is another cause and i know it. 
When he is given lots and lots of hay it distracts him for long amount's of time and he eats rather than cribs which is a good sign and i dont see it a very drastic case, i believe it may be from stress, but i dont know. 
My dad wants to get the vet out anyways, to do the bottom teeth etc, so ill talk to the vet about getting him scoped out etc.


----------

